# AZ, Tucson, Monthly D&D Meet-Up



## ScardPtori

The Tucson D&D Meet-Up is taking place this weekend.  If you're looking for a game, looking for some players, or just want to hang out with other gamers for some good pizza and beer, come on down and join us.

When:
    Saturday, June 9, 2007, 3:00 PM
Where:
    Zachary's Pizza
    1028 E. 6th St.
    Tucson , AZ 85719
    520-623-6323

For more information, visit the Meet-Up web site:
http://dnd.meetup.com/787/calendar/5772379


----------



## Treebore

I won't be making it, but I would like to know what game systems are played. Is it all d20 3E, or are there other game systems being used?


----------



## ScardPtori

The Meet-Up is primarily a Dungeons and Dragons get together.  We have had people show up that are interested in playing AD&D, 2nd Edition and 3.5, although many of the people who show up have played a number of different game systems.  

There are not any games actually played at the Meet-Up.  This is mainly a time to meet other people, get to know them in a public type setting and possibly give or receive invitations to join a game.  Or if enough people show up, I've seen whole new groups form at a Meet-Up and start playing the next week.


----------



## Treebore

Sounds fun. Please let me know about the next one. I live about 90 minutes away, so I doubt I'll be joining anyones game, but I also like to "talk shop".


----------



## ScardPtori

Hey all!  It's time for the next Tucson D&D Meet Up. For those of you who haven't read my posts before, this is a monthly get together that is mainly designed to try to get players and GM's together if they are looking for a game. We get together on the 2nd Saturday of each month to eat some pizza, drink some beer (and soda), talk about gaming, and if someone's looking for a group, there are often groups looking for new players.

So if you're available this weekend, come join us. This is actually how I joined my last two gaming groups, and just for the record, even though it is a "D&D" Meet Up, this is not limited to the D20 gaming system. I've met people who play pretty much all the different RPG's, MMO's and CCG's at the Meet Ups over the years. 

Hope to see some of you there!

Here is the official post from the Meet Up Organizer:

When:
Saturday, July 14, 2007, 1:00PM

Where:
Zachary's Pizza
1028 E. 6th St.
Tucson , AZ 85719
520-623-6323

Hello All,

We're back to the normal schedule now. Second saturday every month. I know there are a few groups looking for extra players so by all means if you're looking drop by with at least your DM and even better a few of your members so the new players have an idea of the group they might join.

New players or people looking for games show up. If you don't show we can't bring you in.

Thanks to all again!

Eviljosh


You can get the official information on the monthly Meet UP at:
http://dnd.meetup.com/787/calendar/5873591/?a=cv1_ve


----------



## Treebore

I might be able to make it tomorrow. If not I'll definitely put it on my calendar for the second Saturday of next month.


----------

